# Homemade Dummy Launcher



## JNW (Feb 4, 2011)

Today was pretty rainy, so I took being stuck inside as an opportunity to make my own dummy launcher for my dog Cabela.

I've posted a couple pictures and a video.  Keep in mind she's only 15 weeks old, so we still have a lot of work to do. 

Essentially, it is just a potato gun with a barrel that fits the dummy.  I can adjust the leg lengths so the barrel angle can change as I need it.

Shoots about 50 yards if shot straight out.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 7, 2011)

How loud is it when fired. Looks cool though and hope my son doesn't see it.


----------



## Shug (Feb 7, 2011)

A tater gun


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 16, 2011)

I made on years ago and used a spark starter from a grill as the trigger, alittle diesel starter fluid and your good to go


----------

